

Where is the Ops in DevOps? - krallin
http://www.scalr.com/blog/wheres-the-ops-in-devops

======
nasalgoat
I think the main reason that DevOps has taken off as a style is that it hits
techs and management at the same time.

Techs like efficiency and combining development and operations seems like an
efficiency.

Management likes the idea of reduced costs by employing one person to do the
job of two.

Sadly, after a certain point it's not that efficient, due to the different
skill sets required and general focus, so only the management wins in the end.

~~~
chronid
DevOps objective is not to reduce costs. DevOps does nothing to reduce the
head count of developers/operations. This is a _dangerous_ misconception.

The objective of DevOps is to make working trasversally between all groups
involved with development/deployment/management/etc. of a software better and
faster.

Management loses badly when backups restores start failing.

